# Which Framing Nailer? - Compressor?



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Your compressor choice is a good one.


----------



## rob125 (Feb 18, 2009)

buy a dewalt or paslode on ebay both are great and ebay is awesome and cheap dewalt single tank two way hook up with tires and pull around handle at lowes is awesome. you can still hear yourself think while its running. i use these tools everyday keep them oiled and clean.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

I bought the Bostich combo on Amazon (3 guns and compressor) along with a Porter Cable 22 degree framing nailer. Used them all so far for framing out my 25x10 garage into a home office and work shop. Love them both and paid $300 total. They are reconditioned but didn't notice any wear at all.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I've had bad luck with 2 of the 3 Bostitch guns I've owned. I'd personally opt for a Paslode or a Hitachi.


----------



## hockeymatrix (Dec 28, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> I've had bad luck with 2 of the 3 Bostitch guns I've owned. I'd personally opt for a Paslode or a Hitachi.


Thanks

Is this the model of the nailer? Paslode F-350S

I'm in Canada & the dollar has tanked...there are no Lowe's here. The Home Depot in canada seems to have the best prices at $315 US.

Is that about right outside ebay?

thx so much!


----------



## rob125 (Feb 18, 2009)

i can get a brand new paslode for 250.00 at home depot and a used one on ebay right now is biding at 50.00 with 4 days left and a buy it now for 150.00


----------



## hockeymatrix (Dec 28, 2008)

rob125 said:


> i can get a brand new paslode for 250.00 at home depot and a used one on ebay right now is biding at 50.00 with 4 days left and a buy it now for 150.00


Ok...thx!

Looks like these things will figure themselves out.


----------



## TBFghost (Jan 21, 2009)

I loved the Paslode PowerMaster Plus








http://www.justtools.com.au/images/b20440.jpg

I think it is $250 at lowes, but you can get it for around $150 rebuilt from paslode...I have had GREAT luck with all my rebuilt tools.


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

i would get the hitachi. i have the older coil nailer and love it. it's never jammed on me once.
also, i would get hte MAC2400. i also have that and it's awesome. 
two great buys there. no problem buying on amazon. any trouble they'll zip you out a new one pronto.


----------

